# Which do you prefer? Nail wheels or nail sticks (nail displays)?



## zadidoll (May 23, 2011)

Nail sticks/displays. Image from BF Beauties.






This image was from a Pure Ice Facebook page and show how the sticks/displays look with polish.

OR nail wheels? (Image my own.)


----------



## lolaB (May 23, 2011)

Wheels. Way easier to store 40 wheels than storing 800 swatchsicles.


----------



## zadidoll (May 23, 2011)

I have to agree with you Lola. I love the look of the sticks but storage wise it's nail wheels all the way.


----------



## jeanarick (May 23, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing!!  The wheels just seem so much more practical.


----------



## Ashxlovex (May 23, 2011)

To be honest I don't like the look of nail wheels. They are great for storage but I just like nail sticks better


----------



## NailArtFanatic (May 25, 2011)

I agree with Ash. I don't like the nail wheel either. I prefer the sticks because it's easier to work on my nail art. But it does make sense for easier storage space with the wheels.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 25, 2011)

I love nail wheels!  I was blogging about my fave nail polish colors for the summer (not posted yet), and I thought.. oh my goodness, I have to swatch ALL of these!  So I bought a nail wheel!  Super easy!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (May 25, 2011)

Wheels, you get an easier overview of the collection.


----------



## Ashxlovex (May 25, 2011)

To be honest. Since I'm such a cheap-o I take toothpicks or cotton swabs and buy a pack of fake nails and glue the toothpick or cotton swab to the back of the fake nail XD


----------



## AmourAnnette (May 25, 2011)

Nail sticks in stores, wheels for personal swatching and storage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nail sticks in stores, wheels for personal swatching and storage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Ditto.


----------

